# Eric's GTO Magazine Feature!



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Just in case ya'll didn't know about it...

arty:

Lifelong GTO Fanatic Eric Aull Builds his Dream Car

Way to go, Eric!

atriot:

Bear


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Over the top, just stunning!


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

Gorgeous beautiful car. I love that wood grain on the dash. Tried to look up Wabbits Wood Works online but nothing. Are they still in business?


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow! Wow! is all I can say. Such a sweet ride. :grin2:


----------



## Tempestuous67 (Dec 31, 2015)

Absolutely awesome car, love the old school look.
Congrats on the feature, Eric.


----------



## squirrelbox (Apr 25, 2015)

Garsh, that is a dream for sure. Pure inspiration for me.


----------



## rickmpontiac (Jul 31, 2015)

Looks pretty amazing!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Congrats, Eric!! You have done an amazing job with your '67. So glad you "out-lived" the project and may you continue to enjoy it for years to come!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That thing is just amazing!!! Congrats Eric, you did an awesome job!! :cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Eric, so glad to see you and your car get the recognition you deserve. Your GTO is simply amazing and your creativity and vision made the complete package what it is. You and I share that love of GTO's as Pontiacs Ultimate Muscle car, I love the restored cars but damn, nothing looks like a GTO with a big roots blown motor between the fenders. I wish you the best of health and many years enjoying that kick ass GTO!

John

P.S. Is that fuel mileage for real? I would have driven mine a heck of a lot more if it didn't inhale the fuel, but I took the "low buck" route....pay me now or pay me later, eh? :wink3:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

stich said:


> Gorgeous beautiful car. I love that wood grain on the dash. Tried to look up Wabbits Wood Works online but nothing. Are they still in business?


Here ya go...... Wabbits Wood Works


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, mine will pass anything on the road, except the gas station.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My favorite modified GTO on the planet.....way to go, Uncle E!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Eric, I'm available for adaption. Just sayin.


----------



## NFDMedic (May 27, 2016)

Such a sweet ride...


----------



## Sojercol (Nov 15, 2016)

Wow, very nice! Congratulations on getting it finished!


----------



## hgill (Nov 10, 2012)

that thing looks amazing. Congrats man.


----------

